# Trichomes ready on two of five…



## SubmarineGirl (Jan 17, 2022)

Ok when I was checking the trichomes today, what the heck! two of them seem to be ready with amber while the other three are in their milky white stage very few amber some clear still on all of them even the ones that appear to be ready. I planned on them going another week.  I’ve been contemplating on chopping them all down just to see the difference in the full THC and the kinda couch locky stuff. I only know the cheap weed I’m use to smoking and haven’t experienced my own homegrown yet. 



I will try to attach a pic but my shaky hand and fan didnt make the best shot but you should be able to see them.


----------



## kevinn (Jan 17, 2022)

Can't go wrong with that thinking.  Just make sure you remember which plant is in which jar.  May sound stupid, but that is my middle name and it has happened to me more than once.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jan 17, 2022)

kevinn said:


> Can't go wrong with that thinking.  Just make sure you remember which plant is in which jar.  May sound stupid, but that is my middle name and it has happened to me more than once.


It doesn’t sound stupid at all. I made the same mistake transplanting these girls no matter how many times I heard don’t forget to mark your plants I did just that. All I know is I have two GG and three GDP. Maybe the two ready first are the GG who knows. I see no purple at all but my temps have been maybe to high for the purple to come out good. Anyway they are marked 1-5 and so are their clones So it should be fun testing them out at least.


----------



## pute (Jan 17, 2022)

Looks like it is gonna be good smoke.  Great work.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 17, 2022)

One could be leaning more Indica then the others would explain the ambering 
Sativas take longer than most Indies .


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jan 17, 2022)

pute said:


> Looks like it is gonna be good smoke.  Great work.


Im super excited. Thanks for all your help and confidence. I’m sure I’ll still be worrying y’all time and again For everything. Probably drying and curing next


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jan 17, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> One could be leaning more Indica then the others would explain the ambering
> Sativas take longer than most Indies .


Think I’ll let them all go a day or two more. Maybe….or not…I’m not sure. I’ve taken a whole roll of fake film of trichomes trying to decide. Just want to make sure the milky ones are done….


----------



## pute (Jan 17, 2022)

Trimming, drying and curing are just as important as growing imo.  But now do you do a wet of dry trim....

Never hurts to run em a few more days.  I try and spread it out so I only do one plant a day.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 17, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Think I’ll let them all go a day or two more. Maybe….or not…I’m not sure. I’ve taken a whole roll of fake film of trichomes trying to decide. Just want to make sure the milky ones are done….


are you looking at the buds and not the sugar leaf (small leaf around bud) The SL ambers 1st before bud


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jan 17, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> are you looking at the buds and not the sugar leaf (small leaf around bud) The SL ambers 1st before bud


Yes there are more ambers on the SL than on the buds. i smoked a fat one and decided that maybe a couple more days won’t hurt anything and I am probably trichome blind right now. So I’m gonna wait a bit longer. Will look again at each bud site when I have a clear head. Patience seems to be the most important thing in this whole weed gig. Spreading the harvest job out with one plant a day like Pute does sounds like a good idea too


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jan 17, 2022)

pute said:


> Trimming, drying and curing are just as important as growing imo.  But now do you do a wet of dry trim....
> 
> Never hurts to run em a few more days.  I try and spread it out so I only do one plant a day.


My plan was to do a wet trim, leave them on the stems and dry them on a rack in my tent. It seems like the best way for my limited space. The rack fits in my tent and I can keep my five plants separate but together and maintain temp and humidity requirements better.  I may hang next go around if this doesn’t work out. I realize that I will need to rotate them to keep drying even and minimize bud smush but I have the time to watch them closely. I like your idea of spreading out the harvest. I may try something like that if I can find a suitable space 60 F and 60% humidity ish to dry the cut plants till the tent is empty where I had plan to also dry them…


----------



## pute (Jan 17, 2022)

You are dialed in girl.


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Jan 17, 2022)

Maybe, harvest/cut just before your lights are suppose to come on.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jan 18, 2022)

pute said:


> You are dialed in girl.


So I’m leaning towards harvesting them all at once seeing how all the plants have mostly milky white trichomes with some amber on SL and buds. I will just have to dedicate a full day of my house smelling like a reefer factory for a while and hopefully can get the hubs helping with the wet trim. So I’ve read that it helps the plant stress out “in a good way” providing better trichome action if you give the plants a nice drink of ice water, then turn the lights out the 48 hours before harvesting. This is suppose to trick the plant into thinking it may have missed its chance to finish up as winter has hit…. It kinda makes sense to me but wanted to get y’all’s thoughts on the idea. I want to harvest in two or three days. They have only been getting plain water for the last two waterings.


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Jan 18, 2022)

I did 36 hours dark. I was so ready to start over though.  48 should be good.  Moore's law.  I am running 2 big humidifiers in the garage.  I am on 3rd day of hanging.  I never did the 60/60 thing before and I tell you what... The garage reeks bad, (Skunk & Diesel Fuel) so there is definitely something to that.  (I never had any doubts) with that tid bit of info coming from here.  I didn't finish with pure water but all I had in there was a product called honey chrome, it's suppose to enhance terpenes but not sure if it did anything.  My finishing solution was mixed at 400 ppm so it was a little bit of a flush but..


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jan 18, 2022)

Bugus_Monkey said:


> I did 36 hours dark. I was so ready to start over though.  48 should be good.  Moore's law.  I am running 2 big humidifiers in the garage.  I am on 3rd day of hanging.  I never did the 60/60 thing before and I tell you what... The garage reeks bad, (Skunk & Diesel Fuel) so there is definitely something to that.  (I never had any doubts) with that tid bit of info coming from here.  I didn't finish with pure water but all I had in there was a product called honey chrome, it's suppose to enhance terpenes but not sure if it did anything.  My finishing solution was mixed at 400 ppm so it was a little bit of a flush but..


What is the temp and humidity in your stinky garage running the humidifiers during your dry?


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Jan 18, 2022)

60 and 60 - Trying anyway. Heading there next.


----------



## spunom (Jan 18, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> So I’m leaning towards harvesting them all at once seeing how all the plants have mostly milky white trichomes with some amber on SL and buds. I will just have to dedicate a full day of my house smelling like a reefer factory for a while and hopefully can get the hubs helping with the wet trim. So I’ve read that it helps the plant stress out “in a good way” providing better trichome action if you give the plants a nice drink of ice water, then turn the lights out the 48 hours before harvesting. This is suppose to trick the plant into thinking it may have missed its chance to finish up as winter has hit…. It kinda makes sense to me but wanted to get y’all’s thoughts on the idea. I want to harvest in two or three days. They have only been getting plain water for the last two waterings.


Make sure you have a few scissors. They gonna get real sticky.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 18, 2022)

Be prepared for a lot of work if you trim them all in one day
I take 1 to plants at a time depending on size
My hands get sore after 2 good size plants


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Jan 18, 2022)

It is a work in progress.  Outside temps haven't been helping any.  35 one day and 6 the next.  I'm back every 8 to 10 hours just to double check everything.  Before I leave today I'll set up a fan just to keep air moving.  Still nice and stinky.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 18, 2022)

Bugus_Monkey said:


> It is a work in progress.  Outside temps haven't been helping any.  35 one day and 6 the next.  I'm back every 8 to 10 hours just to double check everything.  Before I leave today I'll set up a fan just to keep air moving.  Still nice and stinky.


Just do not point fan at plants


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 18, 2022)

Looking Good


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jan 21, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Be prepared for a lot of work if you trim them all in one day
> I take 1 to plants at a time depending on size
> My hands get sore after 2 good size plants


So y’all were so right about doing them all in one day and I didn’t make it. I got three done today. I put them on a rack in my little spare bathroom shower.  It smells wonderful in there. Much different after being trimmed I was surprised how much the smell changed. I put a little humidifier in there with it to bring the humidity up. It’s climbing now from where it was but still just under 40% so far. The temp is 65 but I can crack the window a bit tomorrow after the room settles in to try to get it more around 60F.  I found that after trimming the first plant, my chest was tightening up a bit. Took a break and looked that up and I guess it’s actually a thing. I wore a face mask for the rest of the trim and had no other issues except sticky snips.  It’s snowing here which is great to me as I haven’t experienced real winter snow for 30 years. I’m gonna have to build a snow girl. Y’all have a good night!


----------



## bigsur51 (Jan 22, 2022)

enjoy that harvest!

a little tip when trimming , keep a glass of water close by and dip those scissors frequently for smoothness


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jan 22, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> enjoy that harvest!
> 
> a little tip when trimming , keep a glass of water close by and dip those scissors frequently for smoothness


The glass of water trick did help make my scissors a bit more slippery for the last two plants. I learned as I trimmed that I should have cut more back during the veg cycle. I’m sure my top buds would have been bigger and wouldn’t have had as many nugglet’s   Still all in all it was a great first harvest experience for me. cant wait to kick back and enjoy a sample.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 22, 2022)




----------

